#    EBITDA

## tannay

,   EBITBA
     :
_ 
+       
-/(+) /()     
+       
+         ,      -,    -, 
+               ,    -._

           ,  (  )?

----------

> ,


  .

   ?




> ...


   ,         EBITDA?

----------


## tannay

/ , .

----------


## tannay

:
  ,   
 +   (**  ,..    ) -   -    
    EBITDA

----------


## Stas_l

-   EBITDA    . 
EBITDA -                ,  .
 :yes:

----------

...    /     EBITDA?   ,      = OIBDA (oper income before DA), 3.investopedia.com/terms/o/oibda.asp.

  EBITDA  EBIT . . /, . . - (- ).
 :
tp:/en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EBITDA
tp:/en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earnings_before_interest_and_taxes
tp:/3.investorwords.com/1631/EBIT.html

----------


## Escapist

EBITDA   ,       .       ,    . 
,         :
 +           
+    
-   ()
+

----------

,      -   :   , , .          .

----------

> / , .


  ,  EBITDA   ,          ,  EBITDA   ,         .



> EBITDA -                ,  .


 *Stas_l*, EBITDA     ,     .

----------

. EBITDA   SEC USA,       OIBDA 3  .: ., .  .) .. EBITDA,   ,   .   . .

----------


## __

""  ""?

..: .

----------

OIBDA  Operating income befor Depreciation and Amortization.     ,     (,    ,   ..),    .     /   /   ...

----------


## __

> OIBDA  Operating income befor Depreciation and Amortization.     ,     (,    ,   ..),    .     /   /   ...


  ,    )

----------

-  ,     :



> Operating Income Before Depreciation And Amortization - OIBDA
> 
> What does it Mean? 	A non-GAAP measure of financial performance used by companies to show profitability in continuing business activities, excluding the effects of capitalization and tax structure. 
> 
> Sometimes OIBDA is also considered to not include items such as changes in accounting principles that are not indicative of core operating results, income from discontinued operations and the earnings/losses of subsidiaries.
> 
> Calculated as:
> 
> Operating Income Before Depreciation And Amortization (OIBDA)
> ...

----------

EBITDA

           ,     .        ,              ,      .

 EBITDA   :

+     
-    
(+  )
(-  )
+  
-  
= EBIT
+       
-  
= EBITDA

----------

OIBDA (Operating Income Before Depreciation And Amortization)   ,            .

    , ,      .

 OIBDA    EBITDA,        ,    .  , OIBDA      , ,  ,      .    ,     ,      ,        .

----------

,        ?

      ?

/     ?

----------

> ?
>       ?
> /     ?


 ,    ,         .

----------

> ,        ?
> 
>       ?
> 
> /     ?


 ,       , ,   :"  -  .

       (           )    .

          ,    ,   ( )."

----------

> ,    ,         .





> ,       , ,   :"  -  .


   .  :Stick Out Tongue:   ,  . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> .   ,  .


  :Wink:

----------

,   ?   EBITDA    -          (   )    . .       .  /  , ..      / ,    EBITDA  .

 .

----------


## Stas_l

> ...    /     EBITDA?   ,      = OIBDA (oper income before DA), 3.investopedia.com/terms/o/oibda.asp.
> 
>   EBITDA  EBIT . . /, . . - (- ).
>  :
> tp:/en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EBITDA
> tp:/en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earnings_before_interest_and_taxes
> tp:/3.investorwords.com/1631/EBIT.html


    ,   GAAP ,   ,  ,   .     ?     ,             ,          ?

 ,    ,  ,      ,    . 

My Best

----------

,    ,  ,      ,    . 

My Best[/QUOTE]

----------


## sapfire

, ,  .    EBITDA   ? - ( tp:/en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EBITDA)  ?

----------


## sulom

EBITDA:      +
+   
+ 
+  
+  non-cash  ( ,/    . , , ...)

----------


## Irresistible

!
 .
  ebitda   .
 ,     ,        ?
    ?
         / ?  ?
   ,     ,   .   !

----------

